# difference between injection cleaner and fuel system cleaner?



## Stavros7 (Oct 18, 2011)

What the difference between injection cleaner and fuel system cleaner?i mean about the liquid that drop on diesel tank.??Which is better?cause i think that the 2nd one clean and the injection and the 1st one only the injection?


----------

